# Anyone going to ALMS @ Laguna Seca 9/17?



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone going to the ALMS race at Laguna Seca on 9/17? We're driving up from San Diego, leaving 9/14. We'll be there for all three days. Our first road trip in the new Bimmer (besides Europe)!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Golden Gate Chapter of BMW CCA has just announced a BMW Car Corral for the ALMS race at Laguna Seca, including:

"We'll have an up-close-and-personal tech session with autograph time at the BMW Team RLL pit area on race day-and Dunlop Tires will raffle off a set of tires to one lucky winner at the corral!

The six-hour ALMS race into the darkness on Saturday will be especially exciting to watch from our usual corral location near Turn Five."​
The cost is $15 for Saturday only. You must purchase a ticket for the race separately.

http://www.magnetmail.net/actions/e..._id=675408600&message_id=1524313&user_id=BMW_

Register here: https://www.motorsportreg.com/index...uidMember/C134EC20-949F-9F14-66101AD8C121E23B.

You will need to create a MotorsportReg account in order to register if you don't already have one. You may also need to be a BMW CCA member.


----------

